
Ask HN: Raspberry Pi distro for flooding ISP logs? - TheIdeaMan
Hi,<p>I have an idea for an application, but I lack the expertise to build it.<p>Problem:<p>ISPs are required, by UK law (link below), to record websites visited by its customers. Many people see this as an infringement of their privacy.<p>My idea:<p>Raspberry Pi + &quot;Some OS&quot; that is always on and always hooked up to your router.<p>This OS&#x27;s sole purpose is to simply spam random URLs at max capacity. The idea - fill the logs with noise, to hide what you&#x27;re actually doing. These shouldn&#x27;t be massive sites or anything - data caps should be considered.<p>It could be as simple as wget &lt;long list of dynamically-changing urls&gt;. The installation and setup process should be very simple.<p>Then people just get 
* A raspberry pi
* This (preferrably OSS) OS.
* Plug it in, install and &quot;set it and forget it&quot;.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theguardian.com&#x2F;world&#x2F;2016&#x2F;nov&#x2F;19&#x2F;extreme-surveillance-becomes-uk-law-with-barely-a-whimper
======
savethefuture
They're still going to be able to see exactly what you are doing, they
probably have all that data indexed and easily searchable by keyword. So it
wont matter if you visit hundreds of random websites, they will still be a
record of the exact the sites you are trying to hide from them. But I applaud
your creativity and cleverness. Hiding via obscurity is not proper security.
You would be better off buying a cheap vps and creating your own private vpn
over ssh for web browsing.

------
BuuQu9hu
Just use Tor.

